# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Hi everyone

## djprincessx

Hi everyone. I'm Leslie... and I love fish  :Smile:  Before i broke up with my ex fiance I had 5 up and running aquariums. They were my life. Whenever I finally move to New York (either end of August or next year sometime) I definately will be setting my tanks back up. I love studying fish... and was going to do aquaculture at college for the longest time. But anyways... anything else you want to know feel free to ask  :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

It's good to have you back with us Leslie.....and here's looking forwards to you setting all your tanks back up  :Wink: 

All the best Gary.

----------


## Nemo

welcome Leslie  :Smile:

----------


## Brandon

Glad to see you around, I've heard great things about ya  :Smile:  Welcome aboard.

----------


## djprincessx

> Glad to see you around, I've heard great things about ya  Welcome aboard.


Uh oh... people already talking about me *LOL* I didn't know anybody knew anything great about me  :Smile:  Glad to be back  :Smile:

----------


## Brandon

Gary was saying your a good person, thats all  :Wink:

----------


## Nemo

> Gary was saying your a good person, thats all


im a very bad person??????? PMSL

----------


## Brandon

well i didn't wana come out and say it, but ya !...

j/p.. :lol: 

btw. whats  :pmsl:  ?

----------


## Nemo

> well i didn't wana come out and say it, but ya !...
> 
> j/p..
> 
> btw. whats  ?


Acronym	      Definition
PMSL	       Pissed Myself Laughing




 :lol:  im not a bad person???  Honest  :Smile:

----------

